# Definitely can't egg share



## Loak (Jan 9, 2007)

I phoned the clinic today - and they have spoken to 3 potential recipients, all of whom have said they will not consider my eggs due to a family history of thyroid related illnesses. So that's it really.

I have to say, I am annoyed that they were happy to take £225 off us for an initial consultation - how hard would it be for them to put a list of family illnesses which would mean a no to egg sharing, in with the appointment confirmation letter? Guess it would take too much off their profits  

I wish you all the very best of luck with your tx   we are now going to have tx abroad (my main motivation for egg sharing was to help someone else in this rotten IF boat; we're going abroad to make our money go further.)


----------



## ♥emmyloupink♥ (Mar 21, 2005)

aww thats horrible luck ,
i really hope your dream comes true , good luck xxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Loakxxx i cant begin to imagine how you are feeling i'm so sorry! i really hope you and your dh can find a way to beat this dawn IF it's so unfair especially when you really wanted to help someone too in all this. best of luck hun Maria xx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

Loak,

so sorry hun, specially as you were my clinic buddy...

sending you love and luck

ritz.


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry to hear you cant egg share
Best of luck with your treatment abroad

Nic x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Loak

So sorry to read that you cant egg share

I wish you best of luck for your treatment abroad

I hope that your dreams do come true

Best wishes
Emxx


----------

